# Who makes this prewar bike???



## KevinBC (Mar 25, 2015)

Any ideas on the make, model or year on this barn find?

It has rings on the head-tube, a curved down-tube and the seat stays are straight.

Please help? It has no badge


----------



## Nos (Apr 1, 2015)

is the a three digit model number that starts with a letter followed by a serial number  on the bottom bracket? Is the bottom bracket still on the bike somewhere?


----------



## KevinBC (Apr 7, 2015)

KevinBC said:


> View attachment 204628View attachment 204629View attachment 204630
> 
> Any ideas on the make, model or year on this barn find?
> 
> ...




It's an IVER JOHNSON that has been cut up to be a motorized bike


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Apr 7, 2015)

Look how wide the rear triangle is- it looks like it was built to clear the belt and sheave.  Beyond that I do not know.


----------

